# [INSTALLATION] Problème dépendance vixie-cron (résolu)

## rolie31

Bonjour,

je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car, depuis quelques jours, je suis scrupuleusement le handbook complet de gentoo pour installer gentoo, jusque là, sans problème. Mais voilà, j'en suis aux étapes 9d et 10b qui ne passent pas pour la même raison et que je ne sais pas résoudre.

Je fais des "emerge vixie-cron" et "emerge grub" et j'obtiens le message suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (chroot) Gentoo-2012 linux # emerge vixie-cron
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

Voila, j'avoue être un peu perdu par ce message => je poste avec le contenu de emerge --info = sys-devel/m4-1.4.15 pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (chroot) Gentoo-2012 linux # emerge --info =sys-devel/m4-1.4.15
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.3.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> ...

 

Voici le contenu du fichier /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/m4-1.4.15/temp/build.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Package:    sys-devel/m4-1.4.15
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> ...

 

J'espere que l'un de vous pourra m'aider sur ce problème.

Bonne journée

rolie31Last edited by rolie31 on Mon Apr 16, 2012 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *rolie31 wrote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed --as-needed"

 

Hello,

Il y a un bug dans tes LDFLAGS: la partie que j'ai graissée est invalide, il faut la retirer de ton make.conf (d'autant plus qu'elle fait doublon avec le configuration par défaut) ! C'est ça qui fait que tu ne peux pas linker les binaires (le "C compiler cannot create executables")

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

Je précise le pourquoi :

LDFLAGS, c'est des flags que gcc passe au linker. Ils ne sont pas directement passés au linker. Donc pour indiquer à gcc que ces flags ne sont pas pour lui mais pour le linker, il faut les préfixer par "-Wl,". Visiblement, tu as mis le flag sans préfixe dans ton make.conf, ce qui fait planter gcc puisque gcc ne connais pas l'option --as-needed. Tu constateras aussi au passage que ce flag est déja spécifié par défaut (les LDFLAGS par défaut sont aujourd'hui : "-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed")

----------

